# Jerky and slicer questions.



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 19, 2021)

I swear sometimes I feel like a complete rookie!  Come time to add cure seems all the calculators go just by meat weight.   I pretty sure you add the liquid in also which is what I did.  I was thinking I usually slice with dial on 3.5 which is where it was.  Now that I done and looking at slices I use 4.5.  Going to be hard to fit all in dehydrator.  Might have to do 2 batches.  When handling and cleaning blade I now where mesh gloves.  Took few good cuts to figure that out!  While cleaning blade found some pretty good nicks.  Glove kept catching on blade.  I am using the smooth blade.  That is the right one?  I will need order another.   Can't seem to get the heat I want after it done.  Think just do small batch first to test.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 19, 2021)

Well shoot.  Having hard time finding blade.  It is a Chef Choice 7".  Maybe be time for an upgrade.


----------



## tropics (May 19, 2021)

I just googled it Chef Choice 615 slicer blade


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 19, 2021)

The couple of Non-serrated blades that  are out there cost about as much as I payed for the whole thing!  Gonna wait for Memorial Week to see what kind of slicer deals they have.


----------



## rons (Oct 31, 2021)

I'm getting back into this smoking/jerky thing, saw this post, are you using a meat slicer then? I have one and it was such a chore, I saw a youtube video on jerky making and the guy had one of these, so I ordered one, man does it work good. You can't select the thickness but it does them at about 1/4 inch which is perfect for me. Just thought I'd post this, I had no idea these existed until I saw that video.

I actually paid 99.00 for it, not sure why it's showing 179.00 now. Maybe a newer model came out or something


----------



## mike243 (Nov 3, 2021)

I bought 1 like rons but haven't had a chance to use it yet, it slices a little thick but I need to test it a lot.


----------



## mike243 (Nov 3, 2021)

mine is made just like it but is a Kitchner brand, bet made same company


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 3, 2021)

Sharpen the blade you have to get the nicks out...


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 3, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Sharpen the blade you have to get the nicks out...


This is an old thread.  I had bought new blade.  Now I store blade in container when not in use.  While back picked up a Kitchener Meat Slicer Food Deli Bread Cheese Electric 9-inch Stainless Steel Blade 120VAC Belt Driven for $65.  Seen that 9" blade.  Really slows down during the cut.  I have it set up for cutting bread.  My Chef'sChoice is a decent slicer.


----------



## rons (Nov 3, 2021)

mike243 said:


> I bought 1 like rons but haven't had a chance to use it yet, it slices a little thick but I need to test it a lot.


they work great, it seems thick but when it shrinks it's like perfect thickness IMO


----------

